# fish stock for 13gallons?



## Annica (May 11, 2011)

YAY, I got a 13 gallon tank today (well, my stepdad gave it to me) and I want to know what kind of fish to put in it 

I have a 5 gallon tank with a male betta and 3 panda corys which wil be transfered into this new tank once I've cycled it, so, I need fish that are compatable with the Betta and wont nip his fin! My betta is a bit tolerant, as he has tolerated the corys and an otto (that sadly died), he does flare when he sees himself in the mirror though (but thats healthy right  )

.. I have a heater and a filter of course, and many live plants to hide in  Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

More Panda Corydoras would be my first suggestion, to build up the group you have already.

Some small Rasboras (e.g. Harlequins) or Barbs (e.g. Cherries, Pentazonas) would be ideal in groups to occupy the middle layers of the tank. Small Tetras would also be suitable.

Avoid typical fin-nippers such as Tiger Barbs and certain Characins including, but not restricted to, Buenos Aires Tetras. Care should be taken when choosing any potential tankmates for Bettas - all Tetras are capable of fin nipping as they all possess rows of sharp, miniscule teeth, they belong to the same family as Piranha: Characidae. 

Also, avoid other surface feeders and any species with long finnage such as Guppies and Anabantoids (Gouramis), just in case the Betta takes a turn for the worst.

Sent from my iPhone


----------

